# nexplanon insertion



## smaher82 (Mar 13, 2017)

I am trying to map some family planning codes for our providers.


 What is the correct code for ICD 10 code for Nexplanon insertion that is not on the same day as the initial prescription is given.

Z30.017
z30.46


Our practice does not do them the same day as the counseling  and order is done, we have them make another appointment and bill the procedure and device only.


Thanks


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Mar 13, 2017)

Z30.017  < Insertion
Z30.46 < Surveillance 

We use Z30.017 for the first counseling visit and the insertion visit if they are performed at two separate times.  Then Z30.46 if it needs to be checked or removed.


----------



## tracylc10 (Mar 16, 2017)

Agree with aprilsue.


----------

